# Traveling tips



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

My boyfriend and I will be leaving our rescue mourning dove for 2 weeks in october. There are roomates who currently live with us in the apartment. I'm not sure what's the best way to have some one take care of the dove while we're away.

We have him in a cage at night, but usually we let him out in the day time in our bedroom

Please advise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Assuming your roommates are willing to feed, water, and clean up after your bird, the only remaining bit of normalcy for your dove is free flying time. Does it go back into the cage on it's own? If so, I would suggest that they let the bird out for an hour or so before it's normal bed time. That way, it would be likely to put itself to bed. Make sure to leave them the name/number of your veterinarian in case of emergency. Have a safe journey!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Ask your roommates to asist you for couple of days to learn how to look after dove. Looking and doing things is best way to learn.
Dove also needs to get used to them.


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you both. It's nice to hear confirmation from more experienced members. I'm trying to get the roomates to play with the dove right now. The dove is very spoiled and doesn't usually like to stay in her cage. but we usually put her back in her cage once she start pecking on the floor to let her know where her food is, and for bed time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Is there any way that you can stay in contact by phone with your roommates in case they have any questions?

Would help a lot, I'm sure!!

Let us know how things go...

ALL THE BEST

Shi


----------

